# Outlook default file locations



## campingshadow (Dec 25, 2005)

I am using Outlook 2002 and XP. I routinely get files from one supplier and routinely put them in the same folder on my hard drive. I want Outlook to use this folder as the default "save to" folder. I have looked up all the Outlook default file locations and where to save to is not listed. It is an easy selection on Word, Excel and other Office programs. 

Can anyone tell me where the default file "save" location is so I can change it to the folder I want? 

Thanks,

Shadow


----------



## renfri (Dec 29, 2005)

I hope I am thinking on the same track as you. If I understand your question right then I think you want to go to go Tools\Options\Mail Setup\Data Files while in Outlook. Anyway that is the way in Outlook 2003. You can also go in Outlook Help and search for "Outlook File Locations" and that might point you down the right path.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF,

Outlook will allow you to forward those messages to a specific folder within OL by using Tools>Rules & Alerts>Email Rules. Then right click on that folder and select properties. Go to autoarchive and have it automatically save the contents to the folder you want that's out side of OL. I don't know of a way to get it to do that in one step.

I hope that helps.


----------



## campingshadow (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome and the replies. I sure appreciate you trying to help me...but apparently you are using Outlook 2003 since I do not have these options in Outlook 2002. 

I have looked in the Outlook File Locations in Help and while there are lots of extensions listed, there is no default location for Saves or Inserts. Here is what I am trying to accomplish. 

1.) I receive an email with an attachment. I want to save it. I have a specific folder on my hard drive that I wish to save incoming attachments to. However, Outlook automatically saves in the OLK67 folder in My Documents. I want to change this default save location to my folder of choice. 

2.) I want to insert an attachment in an email. I select Insert and the program goes to Folder A on my drive for me to choose the file. I want the program to default to Folder B every time I want to use Insert. 

I have gone to Outlook File Locations in the Help files and there is nothing there for Save file or Insert file default locations. In other Office programs the choices are easily made in the Tools, Options selection. This is frustrating the heck out of me!!!!

Again, any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chri33y (Jan 20, 2006)

*Changing default save folder*

I think this may be exactly what you are looking for:
http://www.slipstick.com/config/attachfolder.htm
Unfortuntely the reg hack also changes the default save location for all Windows programs that use the default documents folder, not just Outlook.

Also see the note about OL2002!! Good old MS.

Hope this is what you were after.


----------



## campingshadow (Dec 25, 2005)

I found the following information at this site: 
http://www.outlook-tips.net/archives/2005/20050110.htm

This works and there is no need to change the registry or any other program. It will add your folder to the places bar and then you just move the folder to the top of the list. One click and you are there! Works great. (I am chicken to mess with the registry!)  

Thanks for your help, everyone!!!!



Outlook doesn't offer a way to change the folder that is opened when you use the File, Insert or File, Save menus, without changing the My Documents location other programs use. 

To avoid moving My Documents and providing quick access to your most used folders, you can use the Places bar feature to add shortcuts to the preferred folders.

In Outlook (or any other Office program):

Use File, Save As to open an Office Explorer. 
Browse to the folder's location, selecting the folder but not opening it. 
Click on Tools button and select Add to My Places from the dropdown. 
A shortcut to the folder is added to the places bar for all Office applications.


----------

